# red stuff?



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Does anybody know what this it?

Is it bad?
\
How do I get rid of it?

Is it going to spread? should I take the rock out of the tank that it is on?
It is only on one rock but there are some star polyps on that rock.

Roger


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

by the way where it red is there was some star polyps in that spot you can see in the pic the polyps on the left is a larger amount then you can see a very small cluster on the right side. the polyps fell off about 3 weeks ago at least.

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You need to get more flow into the tank. Its cyno bacteria, The only way it can get a foot hold is a lack of water flow or not enough. You should have 10x the tank water in water flow. I have over 2000gals/hr of water flow in my 120gal and ver 200gals/per on a 14 gal. I never have that problem. Up your wtaer flow and it will go away.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I have stuff like that in my 10g, but its green not red.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Also if you let it go it will cover and kill all your corals.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks I hope you are right about what it is, but I have 3,600 gal/hour flow in my 75 gal tank so shoud I get a fire hose? lol I don't think that is what it is. also one of the power heads pumps right on that area that is I beleive is why the star polyps fell off to much flow. that is not a qestion about the star polyps. Is there anything else that it could be?

Roger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i dont think there is anything else it could be, looks like cyno bacteria to me.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:


> Thanks I hope you are right about what it is, but I have 3,600 gal/hour flow in my 75 gal tank so shoud I get a fire hose? lol I don't think that is what it is. also one of the power heads pumps right on that area that is I beleive is why the star polyps fell off to much flow. that is not a qestion about the star polyps. Is there anything else that it could be?
> 
> Roger


That is excactly what it is, you dont have to believe me on it. Its your tank. It will cover everything that doesnt have a water current to brush it away. If it has a chance to grow on corals or polyps it will starve them off. It is also a sign high nutrients in your water.


----------



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

Yup, it is certainly cyano bacteria. I had it on one of my LR. There are medicated drops for it, and you might also have a high phosphate level, thats what my LFS told me. However, all I did was a partial water change and within several days I could already see a decline in red slime, with no medication. Good luck!


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well I just took my seio 2600 and put it right up next to it and you were all right it blow right away.

Thanks for all the great advice.

Roger


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You might need a pool pump. lol Did you place a power head next to it?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh I didn't read the end I guess you did use a powerhead.


----------

